# Mehr von Hanka Rackwitz aus dem Dschungel



## elxbarto4 (7 Feb. 2017)

Hallo, 

Hanka Rackwitz war ja vom 13.01 bis zum 29.01 im Dschungel. 
Hier im Forum sind aber relativ wenig Bilder.
Nur von drei Tagen.
(Vom 13.01, 18.01 und 27. oder 28. oder 29.). 



Gab es an den anderen keine guten Momente im Fernsehen? Ich gucke selber kein Dschungelcamp. 

Danke für Antworten. :thx:


----------

